# squallidi motel e dintorni



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

Sì, lo so, la compagnia della benamata/o/u rende tutto più suggestivo e non importa a nessuno che il luogo ove vi dedicate all'esplorazione della suddetta/o/u sia paragonabile alla meraviglia che in voi/a/u lei/o/sailcazzo suscita.
Ma ci sarà stato un posto di merda dove vi sarete recati e vi sarà venuto (un momento, prima del resto) da pensare: "Ma dove cazzo mi hai portato?".
Siate romantici e leggeri.
.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

"Scusate, avete una camera libera?".


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

Qui?


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

Ha il suo fascino
Farlo nella doccia deve essere eccitante.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ha il suo fascino
> Farlo nella doccia deve essere eccitante.


Ci credo che poi l’idea di poter essere sorpresi da qualcuno dà i brividi


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo so, la compagnia della benamata/o/u rende tutto più suggestivo e non importa a nessuno che il luogo ove vi dedicate all'esplorazione della suddetta/o/u sia paragonabile alla meraviglia che in voi/a/u lei/o/sailcazzo suscita.
> Ma ci sarà stato un posto di merda dove vi sarete recati e vi sarà venuto (un momento, prima del resto) da pensare: "Ma dove cazzo mi hai portato?".
> Siate romantici e leggeri.
> .View attachment 8631


Ogni tanto Booking fa brutti scherzi, Ma ci abbiamo sempre riso su.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (23 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Vera (23 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Uh mama, qui avrei spento tutte le luci


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2020)

No mai avuto brutte sorprese


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto Booking fa brutti scherzi, Ma ci abbiamo sempre riso su.


Se hai voglia, fai ridere anche noi.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Beh, comunque sono fighe le catene attaccate al soffitto, al di là di tutto. Anche lei luci mi sembrano ben studiate, malgrado il kitsch imperante.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, comunque sono fighe le catene attaccate al soffitto, al di là di tutto. Anche lei luci mi sembrano ben studiate, malgrado il kitsch imperante.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


>


... però mi sembra un po' fuori mano. E' in Giappone, vero?


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8636


Hallo Kitty sadomaso non l'avevo notata


----------



## Marjanna (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, comunque sono fighe le catene attaccate al soffitto, al di là di tutto. Anche lei luci mi sembrano ben studiate, malgrado il kitsch imperante.


Se esiste qualcuno ci va


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se esiste qualcuno ci va


No, è che qui sembra abbiamo preso un po' troppo in senso letterale la definizione "Camera dei Giochi"...
Chissà se c'è una con i MyLIttlePony?
Dal BDSM ai MLP.... è un attimo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Alla fine l'unico motel che ho visitato è stato da giovane , materasso ad acqua , poi mettevi il gettone e si agitava pure.
L'arredo era anonimo, però pulito. Fuori città


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo so, la compagnia della benamata/o/u rende tutto più suggestivo e non importa a nessuno che il luogo ove vi dedicate all'esplorazione della suddetta/o/u sia paragonabile alla meraviglia che in voi/a/u lei/o/sailcazzo suscita.
> Ma ci sarà stato un posto di merda dove vi sarete recati e vi sarà venuto (un momento, prima del resto) da pensare: "Ma dove cazzo mi hai portato?".
> Siate romantici e leggeri.
> .View attachment 8631


ma come posto di merda vale qualsiasi posto?
Io ci metto una festa a sorpresa, mi sono vestita bene e poi.....era un centro sociale tutti molto alternativi


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *ma come posto di merda vale qualsiasi posto?*
> Io ci metto una festa a sorpresa, mi sono vestita bene e poi.....era un centro sociale tutti molto alternativi


Sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2020)

Mai nessuna brutta sorpresa.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo so, la compagnia della benamata/o/u rende tutto più suggestivo e non importa a nessuno che il luogo ove vi dedicate all'esplorazione della suddetta/o/u sia paragonabile alla meraviglia che in voi/a/u lei/o/sailcazzo suscita.
> Ma ci sarà stato un posto di merda dove vi sarete recati e vi sarà venuto (un momento, prima del resto) da pensare: "Ma dove cazzo mi hai portato?".
> Siate romantici e leggeri.
> .View attachment 8631


Mai capitato, al contrario.


----------

